# For which bands are you anticipating an album release?



## Zhael (Sep 4, 2009)

Since development has started for it, I can't wait for Avenged Sevenfold's new album sometime in 2010.  Papa Roach also came out with a new album recently, and I heard they're getting ready to start on a followup to it, so I can't wait for that.

And since I love Ryan Ross, I might as well put his new band, The Young Veins, in.  Listen to their new demo, you cannot say that they don't sound like the Beatles.


----------



## Nick (Sep 4, 2009)

Blink 182 and Maps. Maps has one coming out at the end of September. Blink 182 should be getting ready to put a new one out soon.


----------



## ArdenRedFox (Sep 4, 2009)

Alice in Chains, Porcupine Tree, and Katatonia.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 4, 2009)

Peter Gabriel's new album.


----------



## Takun (Sep 4, 2009)

Them Crooked Vultures, Built to Spill(though I have the leak), and Porcupine Tree.


----------



## Aden (Sep 4, 2009)

ArdenRedFox said:


> Porcupine Tree





Takumi_L said:


> Porcupine Tree



And Between the Buried and Me's newest, end of October. 8D


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2009)

A new Bon Jovi album, "The Circle," comes out this November.  I look forward to pirating it.  :3

And also Porcupine Tree as everyone has been saying.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Sep 5, 2009)

At the moment:

Aarni - *Lovecraftian*

The Residents - *The Ughs! , Ten Little Piggies* and the upcoming DVD * Is Anybody Out There?*

Cherry Poppin' Daddies - *Skaboy JFK: The Skankin' Hits Of The Cherry Poppin' Daddies. *They're also releasing some sort of single on vinyl at the beginning of next year.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 5, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> The Residents - *The Ughs! , Ten Little Piggies* and the upcoming DVD * Is Anybody Out There?*



Goddamn it.  Why do they do this


Right now uhmmmm probably Deftones (Get better Chi! ), They Might Be Giants potential "return-to-form" record for adults, maybe a new Weezer album that doesn't suck more than half the time

- Butthole Surfers?

- A Jello Biafra spoken word album with less filler/repeat material?

- DEVO?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 5, 2009)

Morbid Angel, Decapitated, and Kataklysm.


----------



## Isen (Sep 5, 2009)

Circle Takes the Square


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 5, 2009)

Isen said:


> Circle Takes the Square



You and me both buddy.


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Goddamn it.  Why do they do this
> 
> 
> Right now uhmmmm probably Deftones (Get better Chi! ), They Might Be Giants potential "return-to-form" record for adults, maybe a new Weezer album that doesn't suck more than half the time
> ...


You talking They Might Be Giants - Here Comes Science ?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 5, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> You talking They Might Be Giants - Here Comes Science ?



No no supposedly they're going to do another CD where it's just the two of them like they did in the beginning.


At least that's what I got told


----------



## Excitement! (Sep 5, 2009)

Raekwon- Only Built 4 Cuban Linx II


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 5, 2009)

New Megadeth album, new Arch enemy album, Them Crooked Vultures debut album. That's about it for now, Dream Theater and Mastodon already released new stuff this year. lol


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> No no supposedly they're going to do another CD where it's just the two of them like they did in the beginning.
> 
> 
> At least that's what I got told



Oh cool.



Hitman344 said:


> New Megadeth album, new Arch enemy album, Them Crooked Vultures debut album. That's about it for now, Dream Theater and Mastodon already released new stuff this year. lol



Them Crooked Vultures needs to be out NOW.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 5, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Them Crooked Vultures needs to be out NOW.


 
I KNOW!!!! Foo Fighters, QotSA, and Zeppelin had a kid and I want to see it RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 5, 2009)

Whitesnake dropped a rather successful album last year, and I'm hoping for a new one within the next year or two.


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 6, 2009)

Ensiferum and Wintersun. Although Wintersun has been taking such a long time many people are wondering if it will ever come out.

I might have heard something about Artillery doing another album. The one they released this year is fucking awesome.


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Sep 6, 2009)

*OM* - _God is Good_, *Shrinebuilder* - _Shrinebuilder_ 

The 2nd *Mindsphere* album. 

*Minsk* - _With Echoes in the Movement of Stone_, *Harvestman* - _In a Dark Tongue_, and *YOB* - _The Great Cessation_ are all albums that are already out, but I still need to obtain. Very much anticipating, just broke. 

I also hear that *Electric Wizard* is working on a new album, though I don't expect that anytime soon.



Sinister Exaggerator said:


> The Residents - *The Ughs! , Ten Little Piggies* and the upcoming DVD * Is Anybody Out There?*



damn, I remember when I used to keep up with all the The Residents' releases. It really tests one's endurance to be a fan of theirs, especially since it can take a couple of years to wrap one's head around one of their albums. The last of theirs I bought was _Tweedles_ and I didn't even start really getting into it until about a couple of months ago...



Load_Blown said:


> - DEVO?



Holy goddamn, they're making music again?!?1


----------



## Aden (Sep 6, 2009)

I know Atheist is supposed to be working on a fourth studio album. Kelly hasn't let out a solid date yet. From what I've seen from lurking their forums, it may be in 2009, could be 2010. I'd really like to hear this because I'm a big fan of their old material.

\Atheist is pulling a Cynic - one of my favorite bands reviving after 15 or so years to record new material.
\\Sad to see I'm the only BtBaM fan here so far. :c


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 6, 2009)

Aden said:


> I know Atheist is supposed to be working on a fourth studio album. Kelly hasn't let out a solid date yet. From what I've seen from lurking their forums, it may be in 2009, could be 2010. I'd really like to hear this because I'm a big fan of their old material.
> 
> \Atheist is pulling a Cynic - one of my favorite bands reviving after 15 or so years to record new material.
> \\Sad to see I'm the *only BtBaM fan here* so far. :c


 
BULLLLLLLLLLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!

BtBaM's coming out with a new album!?!?!? WHEN!?!?!?


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Sep 6, 2009)

well, Insane Clown Posse just released Bang pow boom. Wasn't to bad. A lot of hit and miss. Uh, iunno, Cypress Hill's, and anybody Killa's. Can't go wrong with acid rap. But I want moar LCN


----------



## Takun (Sep 6, 2009)

Aden said:


> I know Atheist is supposed to be working on a fourth studio album. Kelly hasn't let out a solid date yet. From what I've seen from lurking their forums, it may be in 2009, could be 2010. I'd really like to hear this because I'm a big fan of their old material.
> 
> \Atheist is pulling a Cynic - one of my favorite bands reviving after 15 or so years to record new material.
> \\Sad to see I'm the only BtBaM fan here so far. :c



Hey Colors was okay, just too metalcorey for me :C


----------



## Jelly (Sep 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> No no supposedly they're going to do another CD where it's just the two of them like they did in the beginning.
> 
> 
> At least that's what I got told



Well, they're doing an adult tour right now. So, I'm not really sure what that means for a new album, they could be promoting new tracks from a post-production album or maybe testing out new material.

Personally, I thought their most recent adult album was kind of poops. So, it'd be great just to hear something new out of them at this point.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Hey Colors was okay, just too metalcorey for me :C


 
I love that album. "Sun of Nothing" ftw! ^^

And they're incredible live as well. I'd love to see them perform.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vgGidjyPP0 Listen to this and tell me that it doesn't sound exactly like the studio version! <3

But I know what you mean; it is quite heavy on the metalcore elements. A bit too much guitar-squealing too.


----------



## Aden (Sep 6, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> BULLLLLLLLLLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BtBaM's coming out with a new album!?!?!? WHEN!?!?!?



October 27 - "The Great Misdirect". I'm probably going to be one of those people that's forming a line outside of the record store before it opens :V



Hitman344 said:


> I love that album. "Sun of Nothing" ftw! ^^
> 
> And they're incredible live as well. I'd love to see them perform.
> 
> ...



I own Colors_Live and can vouch that they sound really fucking good live. I wish they'd tour somewhere near me.

\Ants of the Sky is probably my favorite overall song from Colors, but White Walls has the best individual parts.
\\Praying for another Selkies: The Endless Obsession on the new album.



Takumi_L said:


> Hey Colors was okay, just too metalcorey for me :C



I hhhhhhate metalcore bands with a passion, but I think these guys avoid the usual metalcore clichÃ©s.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 6, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vgGidjyPP0



Wow was it just me or was the first minute of that video IMMENSELY DORKY?  Ya I couldn't be bothered to finish it singer dude was doing the jazz hands.



jellyhurwit said:


> Well, they're doing an adult tour right now. So, I'm not really sure what that means for a new album, they could be promoting new tracks from a post-production album or maybe testing out new material.
> 
> Personally, I thought their most recent adult album was kind of poops. So, it'd be great just to hear something new out of them at this point.



Is this fact because from what I hear TMBG is coming my way in October but that same friend didn't want to go because he thinks it's for kids and he hates kids?



SwaggleTooth said:


> Holy goddamn, they're making music again?!?1



Yeah new album SHOULD drop next year but you know Mark Mothersbaugh always scoring those awful movies


----------



## Jelly (Sep 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Is this fact because from what I hear TMBG is coming my way in October but that same friend didn't want to go because he thinks it's for kids and he hates kids?



The Ticketmaster listing for the Beachland Ballroom (by me) says October 15th: They Might Be Giants : 14 Years of Age and Over Only but nothing else is specific to other cities in this regard. You should call up the venue and see if they have some info. I think they usually note when they're going to do family songs or just a mix. Last time I saw a show with no specific info by them it was all their "adult" stuff plus "Why Does the Sun Shine?"


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> The Ticketmaster listing for the Beachland Ballroom (by me) says October 15th: They Might Be Giants : 14 Years of Age and Over Only but nothing else is specific to other cities in this regard. You should call up the venue and see if they have some info. I think they usually note when they're going to do family songs or just a mix. Last time I saw a show with no specific info by them it was all their "adult" stuff plus "Why Does the Sun Shine?"





> A Special Family Show with
> THEY MIGHT BE GIANTS
> Sunday, October 11, 2009 at 4:00 p.m.​ Tickets: $22.00 advance/$25.00 Day Of Show
> All ages welcome Babes in arms free​



D:


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 8, 2009)

Testament, Megadeth and Crowbar.

I don't know if they're working on a new album, but I would like to see something from Solitude Aeturnus and Cathedral.


----------



## Nick (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm surprised at how many other ppl listen to Porcupine Tree.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not really surprised.  They are pretty much amazing and also indie enough for a faggot like Takumi to like them.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> October 27 - "The Great Misdirect". I'm probably going to be one of those people that's forming a line outside of the record store before it opens :V


 
MUST GET. So now I'm looking forward to new Megadeth, Arch Enemy, Them Crooked Vultures, and BtBaM. Thank God I start work today, now I can afford all 4. ^^



Aden said:


> I own Colors_Live and can vouch that they sound really fucking good live. I wish they'd tour somewhere near me.
> 
> \Ants of the Sky is probably my favorite overall song from Colors, but White Walls has the best individual parts.


 
They're absolutely incredible live. I hope to go see them perform sometime soon! =D


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 18, 2009)

Brand New. They got a new record coming out on the 22nd called _Daisy._

And no, it's not because of the album cover. They're one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Aden (Sep 18, 2009)

Just got my hands on the new Diablo Swing Orchestra album in FLAC. B)

I think it gets released on the 21st.


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Sep 19, 2009)

oh shit Shrinebuilder released a track off of their coming album. It's called Pyramid of the Moon. http://www.myspace.com/shrinebuildergroup 

:salivates in doomed out psychedelic bliss:


----------



## Scautty (Sep 19, 2009)

Huh. Someone already took BtBAM. Which makes me wonder about The Human Abstract... I'll have to look into that.

Anyway, 30 Seconds To Mars. This is War. It's going to be similar to their first (self-titled) album, which I liked the style of a lot. And now that they have attention, the public can get a good feel for why the first album is like it is. Haha, Kanye West supposedly is featured in "Hurricane"... I wonder how that will work out in the 2010 music awards.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

FUCK YES!
I learned Wintersun, a European folk-metal band similar to Iron Maiden in some aspects, has a new album released for something in 2010


----------



## Scautty (Sep 19, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> FUCK YES!
> I learned Wintersun, a European folk-metal band similar to Iron Maiden in some aspects, has a new album released for something in 2010



NO WAY. I loved Beyond The Winter Sun or whatever it's called... The short song they did. Are you sure they're folk metal? They're more black metal/symphonic black metal to me. :/


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

Scautty said:


> NO WAY. I loved Beyond The Winter Sun or whatever it's called... The short song they did. Are you sure they're folk metal? They're more black metal/symphonic black metal to me. :/


Listen to Starchild, for example.
Oh yah, it's Beyond the Dark Sun.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 20, 2009)

Everyone in this thread who's mentioned Them Crooked Vultures is correct. The live bootlegs I've heard so far are sick, and "Caligulove" is one of the best song titles ever.

To add something constructive... the new Flaming Lips album, Embryonic, is potentially win.


----------



## Scautty (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Listen to Starchild, for example.
> Oh yah, it's Beyond the Dark Sun.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Yeah, they have some hints of 'Folk,' probably to add to that symphonic bit. That's how Rhapsody of Fire does it.


----------



## Equium (Sep 20, 2009)

My fingers are still crossed for that new Blur album that blatantly *is not *going to happen any time soon... still, Divine Comedy might have something new out soon and there's a new Zero 7 album out soon.


----------



## Scautty (Sep 20, 2009)

Equium said:


> My fingers are still crossed for that new Blur album that blatantly *is not *going to happen any time soon... still, Divine Comedy might have something new out soon and there's a new Zero 7 album out soon.



Oh wow, haven't heard from Zero 7 for a while. I'm gonna have to look into the new album, thanks.


----------



## X (Sep 20, 2009)

im waiting for Dethklok: Dethalbum II

the first dethalbum was pretty good, and the second is supposed to be better.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

X said:


> im waiting for Dethklok: Dethalbum II
> 
> the first dethalbum was pretty good, and the second is supposed to be better.


I have Dethalbum II already o.o
It has Dethinsurance and Dethwedding, right?


----------



## X (Sep 21, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I have Dethalbum II already o.o
> It has Dethinsurance and Dethwedding, right?



yes.


----------



## Aden (Sep 21, 2009)

X said:


> im waiting for Dethklok: Dethalbum II



That was uploaded on my torrent site of choice about a week and a half ago. huh.


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Everyone in this thread who's mentioned Them Crooked Vultures is correct. The live bootlegs I've heard so far are sick, and "Caligulove" is one of the best song titles ever.
> 
> To add something constructive... the new Flaming Lips album, Embryonic, is potentially win.




I'd have to hear it in a better bitrate, but it is... interesting to say the least.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 4, 2009)

Fuck Buttons
Atlas Sound
Broken Social Scene
Arcade Fire
Big Boi

And whoever else I listen to who's still making new albums. But these are just ones that SHOULD be coming out with something before another 365 days passes.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 4, 2009)

Wait wait wait


Big boi is coming out with a solo album?


----------



## Falkyar (Oct 4, 2009)

_Really_ looking forward to Addicted by Devin Townsend Project

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cihw4U9SvPc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DNViR1ZeVU

Also debut Tesseract album, Neutralized by Ram-Zet, and the upcoming album from Throes Of Dawn.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Wait wait wait
> 
> 
> Big boi is coming out with a solo album?




First he leaked an awesome track with Raekwon and Andre 3000 called "Royal Flush." That was forever ago. I'd completely given up hope until another leaked track popped onto pitchfork just a few days ago. The release date is still 'coming soon,' but hopefully 'soon' means 'really soon.'  Both Andre 3000 on his own, and both of them together were supposed to release a new Outkast Album this year too but I strongly believe that they won't make one together again. And if they do.. it won't be nearly as good as anything on or before Stankonia.


----------



## Dass (Oct 4, 2009)

I heard Rush is working on another one...


----------



## Aden (Oct 5, 2009)

Falkyar said:


> _Really_ looking forward to Addicted by Devin Townsend Project
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cihw4U9SvPc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DNViR1ZeVU
> ...



Seconding both of these.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 5, 2009)

Dass said:


> I heard Rush is working on another one...



They haven't started recording yet, I really doubt it comes out this year.

Moreover, it'll probably be shit. Ugh. Snakes and Arrows was painful. I don't know what happened to the band that put out 2112 and Moving Pictures but it's just depressing.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Oct 6, 2009)

BTBAM-The great misdirect
Zombi-TBA
rosetta-TBA

all i can think of now


----------



## Basroil (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm already dying for the next Coheed album. I believe Fair to Midland has another coming out soon.. I'm sure that will be amazing.. All I can think of.
I'd love to see a new Modest Mouse album soon, but I'm far too greedy with my Issac Brock love.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 6, 2009)

Basroil said:


> I'm already dying for the next Coheed album. I believe Fair to Midland has another coming out soon.. I'm sure that will be amazing.. All I can think of.
> I'd love to see a new Modest Mouse album soon, but I'm far too greedy with my Issac Brock love.




Modest Mouse JUST released (to me) a sub par collection of extra tunes that probably wouldn't fit on their new album. While I'm not one of those who thinks they sold out entirely, considering how both Good News, and We Were Dead aren't really mainstream, I do think they are accepting this newfound popularity a little easier than Kurt Cobain did. 

Unless they make a major stylistic shift for the new album, I'm not sure how much longer I can go on pretending to appreciate them.


----------



## Basroil (Oct 6, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> Modest Mouse JUST released (to me) a sub par collection of extra tunes that probably wouldn't fit on their new album. While I'm not one of those who thinks they sold out entirely, considering how both Good News, and We Were Dead aren't really mainstream, I do think they are accepting this newfound popularity a little easier than Kurt Cobain did.
> 
> Unless they make a major stylistic shift for the new album, I'm not sure how much longer I can go on pretending to appreciate them.


I know how you feel.. I want another Moon & Antarctica. No One's First and You're Next was pretty shitty.. let's just hope that they truly redeem themselves in the next LP.. I really did love Good News and I liked We Were Dead, but I really, really want another The Moon & Antarctica. I don't think it's too much to ask that they stick to their old song writing styles and hold onto that half-ambient noise, half indie sound.

Edit: By the way, I just noticed the signature, very nice ;3
Also noticed you're waiting for the next BBS, any news on that?
Who's after Brendan Canning? >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2009)

Basroil said:


> I believe Fair to Midland has another coming out soon.



That is a band that I have always meant to check out more of after hearing "Dance of the Manatee" on the radio and loving it, but I never got around to it.


----------



## Arc (Oct 6, 2009)

I was looking forward to the new Built to Spill album, that was released today. (There Is No Enemy)


----------



## Aden (Oct 6, 2009)

Arc said:


> I was looking forward to the new Built to Spill album, that was released today. (There Is No Enemy)



So how is it?


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 6, 2009)

Basroil said:


> I know how you feel.. I want another Moon & Antarctica. No One's First and You're Next was pretty shitty.. let's just hope that they truly redeem themselves in the next LP.. I really did love Good News and I liked We Were Dead, but I really, really want another The Moon & Antarctica. I don't think it's too much to ask that they stick to their old song writing styles and hold onto that half-ambient noise, half indie sound.
> 
> Edit: By the way, I just noticed the signature, very nice ;3
> Also noticed you're waiting for the next BBS, any news on that?
> Who's after Brendan Canning? >.>




Uh.. when I say BSS, I don't mean a half-assed reincarnation where most of the band is busy being famous (Feist) or trying to be famous (Metric.) From last I heard on pitchfork.com in a story that came some months ago, this is going to be a reunion for the ages! Somehow, they all put some time in their busy schedules to do a group/family project again. Which makes me smile!
Even if the release date is indefinite and they could end up changing their minds.

Adding to my previous list, I know Atlas Sound (which is almost the same as Deerhunter) is releasing a new full length this month, but I really want Deerhunter to make another one too. I really loved Cryptograms and Microcastle.

Aphex Twin should make a new album since I heard he was already showing up at various british indie music festivals over the past years. Why not share the joys of his alien perfection once more? x.x

I'm also one of the few who hopes Billy Corgan can pull himself out of the trash and release another brilliant collection of space, dreamy rock. Since we all know he's got it in him.

One last thing. The xx have already released their debut album technically, but it's not come out at my local independent music store yet and needs to x.x


----------



## Arc (Oct 6, 2009)

Aden said:


> So how is it?



Gets better the more I listen to it.
A few songs are standing out more than others, but all in all they got the same, mellow feel.
Which isn't really bad, the songs are all pretty good,
but it feels like something you have playing in the background while you do other stuff, if you know what I mean.
So, imo not an epic "Oh god, I need to listen to this again and again album!", but a nice piece of Indie-rock.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2009)

I just discovered that Sufjan Stevens is releasing two albums this month, the BQE and Run Rabbit Run.

The BQE looks like new material, but Run Rabbit Run is a remake of the electronic album Enjoy Your Rabbit, but with a string orchestra instead of electronic sounds.  They both sound like they are going to be amazing.


----------



## Basroil (Oct 6, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> Uh.. when I say BSS, I don't mean a half-assed reincarnation where most of the band is busy being famous (Feist) or trying to be famous (Metric.) From last I heard on pitchfork.com in a story that came some months ago, this is going to be a reunion for the ages! Somehow, they all put some time in their busy schedules to do a group/family project again. Which makes me smile!
> Even if the release date is indefinite and they could end up changing their minds.
> 
> Adding to my previous list, I know Atlas Sound (which is almost the same as Deerhunter) is releasing a new full length this month, but I really want Deerhunter to make another one too. I really loved Cryptograms and Microcastle.
> ...



I'd love to see Billy come back, but I think he's far gone..
Never heard of The xx >.>


----------



## Takun (Oct 6, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> Modest Mouse JUST released (to me) a sub par collection of extra tunes that probably wouldn't fit on their new album. While I'm not one of those who thinks they sold out entirely, considering how both Good News, and We Were Dead aren't really mainstream, I do think they are accepting this newfound popularity a little easier than Kurt Cobain did.
> 
> Unless they make a major stylistic shift for the new album, I'm not sure how much longer I can go on pretending to appreciate them.




Whale song is fucking sexy.  It's a nice play on Make Everyone Happy/Mechanical birds.

Also, his writing keeps getting better.  Music should follow.


----------



## Basroil (Oct 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Whale song is fucking sexy.  It's a nice play on Make Everyone Happy/Mechanical birds.
> 
> Also, his writing keeps getting better.  Music should follow.


You can't be serious? The writing in We Were Dead was horrible, it's nothing compared to albums like A Long Drive and The Lonesome Crowded West.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

New Anal Cunt rekkid. New Green JellÃ¿


New GWAR is out haven't heard it yet.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I just discovered that Sufjan Stevens is releasing two albums this month, the BQE and Run Rabbit Run.
> 
> The BQE looks like new material, but Run Rabbit Run is a remake of the electronic album Enjoy Your Rabbit, but with a string orchestra instead of electronic sounds.  They both sound like they are going to be amazing.



From what I know, the BQE will be everything BUT an album of new material. And considering how much I like the original Enjoy Your Rabbit BECAUSE of the experimental electronica element, both of his new projects seem like wastes of time. Instead of beefing his hipster cred, he should work on another state album.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Oct 7, 2009)

Paul McCartney has new album out in November, and I hear Duran Duran is working on a successor to Red Carpet Massacre.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 7, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> Paul McCartney has new album out in November, and I hear Duran Duran is working on a successor to Red Carpet Massacre.



Unless Duran Duran starts feeling really sexy about themselves again, Pulp has already stolen their crown a while ago and they should just give up.


----------



## Scautty (Oct 11, 2009)

30 SECONDS TO MARS - THIS IS WAR!!

They're my number one favorite band. Yes, number one. Beyond ALL. So this is really big for me. I even submitted for The Digital Summit. (Must get a shirt to recognize!) So I'm excited for it. Please look up Kings And Queens, it's leaked on youtube and the single comes out sometime soon this month. The album is due out December 8th!!!

Provehito In Altum!!! Echelon all the way!!!!! x333


----------



## Takun (Oct 11, 2009)

Scautty said:


> 30 SECONDS TO MARS - THIS IS WAR!!
> 
> They're my number one favorite band. Yes, number one. Beyond ALL. So this is really big for me. I even submitted for The Digital Summit. (Must get a shirt to recognize!) So I'm excited for it. Please look up Kings And Queens, it's leaked on youtube and the single comes out sometime soon this month. The album is due out December 8th!!!
> 
> Provehito In Altum!!! Echelon all the way!!!!! x333



I thought they were done making music and were getting sued for not finishing their contract. Huh.


----------



## Zhael (Oct 12, 2009)

Scautty said:


> 30 SECONDS TO MARS - THIS IS WAR!!
> 
> They're my number one favorite band. Yes, number one. Beyond ALL. So this is really big for me. I even submitted for The Digital Summit. (Must get a shirt to recognize!) So I'm excited for it. Please look up Kings And Queens, it's leaked on youtube and the single comes out sometime soon this month. The album is due out December 8th!!!
> 
> Provehito In Altum!!! Echelon all the way!!!!! x333


I hate 30 Seconds to Mars...
I heard that The Offspring is already working on a new album.


----------



## Scautty (Oct 13, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I thought they were done making music and were getting sued for not finishing their contract. Huh.



They were sued. But they worked their differences with the record company somehow, I'm not completely sure. BUT, it's still going to happen, so I'm very happy. 

Zhael, you're cruel! D:


----------



## Aden (Oct 14, 2009)

Zhael said:


> I heard that The Offspring is already working on a new album.



Just take one of their old albums and put it on shuffle. Bam, new Offpring album.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 21, 2009)

RHCP are back in the studio this month for a new album expected next year.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 21, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> RHCP are back in the studio this month for a new album expected next year.



Dear God...


----------



## Takun (Oct 21, 2009)

Vampire Weekend in January 83

IN DECEMBER DRINK HORCHATA
I LOOK PSYCHOTIC IN A BALACLAVA


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 22, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Vampire Weekend in January 83
> 
> IN DECEMBER DRINK HORCHATA
> I LOOK PSYCHOTIC IN A BALACLAVA



Destroy America


----------



## Stawks (Oct 24, 2009)

Update, if anyone cares:

Them Crooked Vulture's debut has a release date. November 17th. Thirteen tracks long, the first single, "New Fang," drops in a few days. I'm so excited to finally hear some of this stuff in non-bootleg form.


----------



## Laswell (Nov 27, 2009)

Joseph Birdsong - Modern Science EP






http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Science/dp/B002XQS0YW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=dmusic&qid=1258780331&sr=8-5


----------



## Icestorm (Dec 13, 2009)

Nevermore - The Obsidian Conspiracy
Iron Maiden
RUSH 
James LaBrie
John Petrucci


Yeah short for now I know, I'm sure there will be more later.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 14, 2009)

Scorpions - Sting In The Tail

Is supposed to be released, I think next March. Not sure, but I'm excited.


----------



## illogicaltomb (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't wait for Avenged Sevenfolds and 30 Seconds To Mars's new ones. I'd also like to see a new album come from Senses Fail and Chiodos, but I'm kinda worried to hear anything new from Chiodos because they got a new vocalist. I think Let's Get It should get a full length album out too.


----------



## loofa (Dec 22, 2009)

-Minus the Bear
-Them Crooked Vultures (already)
-Need a new Queens of the Stone Age album
-Conor Oberst


----------

